# Devil shake 10 oz bottle



## pickensbob (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice acl,  made by pepsi-cola.  1967


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice bottle! I believe they can go for up to 50$ to the right person. I think it was a chocolate drink.


----------



## pickensbob (Jan 19, 2016)

thanks iggyworf,  it's for sale if anyone wants it.  dakotabob25@gmail.com


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 20, 2016)

It was a chocolate drink, and $50 is probably a good price. If you do Facebook, you could probably sell it easily to one of the Pepsi Collectors Club members: PCCC


----------

